# Uber App going offline when navigating to other apps



## sammsmd (Aug 10, 2015)

Hey Guys,

Just noticed something and was wondering if any of you guys noticed as well. I am using an iphone 6 plus on the new uber released software. After about 2-10 mins of navigating away from the uber app the app signs off with out warning.

I have noticed though that when I am using waze and I am assuming G maps the app stays online even though I am technically not on it "operating in the background" I will try again today.

I have emailed Uber about the app going offline and first they gave me the reset the device, delete the app reinstall blah blah blah. Then the rep said that it was because I have over exceeded my data or some crap like that. I responded hmmm no dont think thats it I have sprint unlimited data.

Then I got passed over to another rep and they said that I would need a new dedicated device for uber and a personal device if I didnt want to keep getting bumped offline.

Theres no need for another device. When I would get a ping a notice would pop up while on netflix and I would accept the call and be on my merry way. If I have to stare at the uber app and in my location surge goes yellow and red and not get any calls Ill go nuts within a matter of days. 

"Oh uber just release your autonomous cars and get rid of all of us already I know thats the ultimate goal."


----------



## sammsmd (Aug 10, 2015)

Ok so the app only stays on if I am driving around wasting gas or actually have a fare. I reached out and they told me to get another device for Uber only and another device so I can browse watch Netflix and pretty much keep my sanity. I guess I'll just mindlessly stare at the Uber screen waiting to get a fare. There's more action in watching paint dry then seeing a request. Oh well.


----------



## Vwrd01 (Mar 24, 2016)

I know this is a old post but for new drivers out there. When running other apps. Uber has to be opened on your main screen if uber is on background and 2-5 mins has gone by it makes itself offline. So if you were to have Lyft and uber open have Lyft on background and uber up. I have a iPhone 6 btw. So yes another device for your Netflix.


----------

